# Sticky  Learn, Diagnose, Repair, and other tips



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very helpful

http://www.infinitihelp.com/Ownership/Nissan/Altima/Diagnose.htm


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Nice find Whorehey.

Will surely come in handy.


----------



## 4DOORCOUPE (Oct 17, 2005)

great info... found exactly what i needed for my issue with the clutch assembly!


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

*2.5L QR25DE PRE-CAT-astrophy Solution.*

Don't wait for 80K miles, a miracle class action lawsuit payoff, or Nissan to buy you a rebuilt motor. 
FIX IT YOUSELF! Parts + 4hours maintenance.  
http://www.nissanforums.com/1195637-post1.html


----------



## prezpwns (May 12, 2010)

Neither of these links work....


----------

